# HELSINKI | Redi Kalasatama | 132m-87m x 8 | 35-20 fl x 8 | U/C



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

The first highrise building in Finland is now U/C
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/asdfhki/CAM-Park-2015-1600_zpsi9cxo2hc.jpg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/asdfhki/adgj_zpsasthqugf.jpg
http://www.redi.fi/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/REDI-kauppakeskus.jpg?4f3226
https://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/asdfhki/redi_asunnot_header_zpsn5slbiec.jpg

Progress updates:
http://tabooji.pictures.fi/kuvat/dumppi/_DSC0236.jpg?img=img1280
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1696/24460507080_bc62326894_b.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3uX9zSK.jpg


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

^^Thank you!


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

How tall are the other towers ?


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

This one is basicly dream come true. Finland has been very "lousy" place when it comes to highrises as a Skyscraper enthusiast. But now it's actually happening.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I found a source (but I can't find it anymore, actually) in which there were written all the heights of the buildings! I only remember the 5 highrise building heights!

[1] - 129.0m
[2] - 121.0m
[3] - 121.0m
[4] - 112.0m
[5] - 118.5m

The others are below the 100m mark


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

EDIT: It seems like floor count and height was upgraded last year. Kapteeni tower was upgraded to 37 floors and Majakka tower to 35 floors (132m). Majakka tower is on the first wave of construction going at the moment. Floor count for all the towers is visible from the pre-marketing material for Majakka from December 2015. SRV, that handles the construction of Kalasatama center also mentions height of 132m and 35 floor count on their press release for Majakka month back.
Surprisingly hard to find information about Kapteeni and its exact height. Kapteeni will be on the second wave and should be finished 2-3 years after Majakka. 



















Kalasatama center is part of the greater Kalasatama project. Picture below by Janne_H shows the whole area. 









Janne_H

There were plans for 113m hotel near the bridge left of the Kalasatama center. Though it was denied by city council by one vote and was downgraded to 78m.


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like I need one more post to attach links or pics...


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Link to the live video from the construction site.


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Took a few pics while scooting around the site this morning. Core of the first tower (Majakka, I suppose) has risen to about 50 meters, I guess..:?

Redi 1

Redi 2

Redi 5


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Today's update. I tried to take these photos using same spots than on my previous post..!

Redi0511-1

Redi0511-2

Redi0511-3


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Always beautiful weather in Finland, just as I remember it.


----------



## tonycro (Jan 10, 2005)

great :cheers:


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

From yesterday


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Quick shots from yesterday.

https://flic.kr/p/23ing4K

https://flic.kr/p/23infPM


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Some pics from this morning.

https://flic.kr/p/EcwRqR

https://flic.kr/p/23RFHVc

https://flic.kr/p/FHQCpC

Starting to make an impact to Helsinki "skyline".
https://flic.kr/p/FHQDs9


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

Via Taloforum.
Untitled by Jaakko Tawast, on Flickr



KlausDiggy said:


> How tall are the other towers ?


T4 37fl=137.20m, T3 32fl=124.20m, T5 32fl=120.70m, T6 27fl=106.90, T2 35fl=134.10m, T1 31fl=120.90m, T8 26fl=111.30m, T7 24fl=97.00m
Sea level heights so reduce 3m for ground level. PDF


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Some progress since my last visit.


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Some photos from today














































Core of the 2nd tower already reached above ground level


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

SgtMarkov said:


> Core of the 2nd tower already reached above ground level


That's a different building entirely.hno: The second tower will be built right next to the first one and the core of that (like all of the seven up-and-coming towers) is ready to go at 5th floor level, the roof of the mall. See the gray stumps at the base?


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

anttibrili said:


> That's a different building entirely.hno: The second tower will be built right next to the first one and the core of that (like all of the seven up-and-coming towers) is ready to go at 5th floor level, the roof of the mall.


Sorry, thanks for correction 

Any idea what that "other core" might become?


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

SgtMarkov said:


> Sorry, thanks for correction
> 
> Any idea what that "other core" might become?


No problemkay:
It's this one: https://www10.aeccafe.com/blogs/arc...-in-finland-by-lahdelma-mahlamaki-architects/


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



Tande said:


> 6.12.2018
> 
> IMG_8602 by Tande11, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

12/02/19










Posted by Janne_H


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Blue and Orange by Juha Saarinen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 31:*








The 3rd Tower by Pertti Heikkinen on 500px.com


----------

